# Nova estação meteorológica amadora COIMBRA - POLOII



## vitamos (26 Nov 2013 às 10:41)

Estação meteorológica amadora localizada a sul de Coimbra junto ao Mondego, no DEM, polo II da UC.

Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Wireless):





O link para o wunderground: 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICOIMBRA14


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2013 às 12:53)

Excelente instalação.
Já tinha visto esta estação no wunderground. Será mais uma para consultar.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 13:15)

Boa noticia, quantas mais melhor, ainda por cima essa estação apresenta um bom aspecto no que se refere á instalação.


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2013 às 15:09)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto (tirada com telemóvel), que talvez iluda um bocadinho, nomeadamente dois aspectos.

1 - Algumas das árvores circundantes parecem estar próximas, mas na prática estas encontram-se afastadas.

2 - Dá a sensação de o pluviómetro estar muito chegado ao poste de suporte mas na realidade, e depois de conferir no local, está afastado o suficiente para não ter influência significativa deste.

Já agora posso dar uma informação adicional. Esta estação foi adquirida para substituir uma outra profissional de marca Campbell que, com o passar dos anos, foi-se deteriorando. O objectivo desta estação foi, inicialmente, o de fornecer dados fiáveis e representativos do local, para o conjunto de investigações levadas a cabo no departamento e que precisam de dados meteorológicos como suporte (por exemplo trabalhos na área de climatização e testes de coletores solares e paineis fotovoltaicos, entre outros...). No entanto quem se dedicou ao projeto de instalação da mesma empenhou-se (e continua empenhado) em tornar os dados o mais acessíveis possível a toda a comunidade, facto que é de louvar


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2013 às 16:02)

Excelentes condições *vitamos*, mas deixa-me perguntar...

O Radiation Shield não deveria estar nos regulamentares 1,5mts ou há receios de vandalismo?


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2013 às 17:14)

Z13 disse:


> Excelentes condições *vitamos*, mas deixa-me perguntar...
> 
> O Radiation Shield não deveria estar nos regulamentares 1,5mts ou há receios de vandalismo?



Não sei o motivo, mas é algo que posso tentar averiguar


----------



## Zapiao (26 Nov 2013 às 20:13)

Vinha perguntar o mesmo, falta vedaçao á volta para evitar futuros dissabores , nao ?


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2013 às 13:29)

Z13 disse:


> Excelentes condições *vitamos*, mas deixa-me perguntar...
> 
> O Radiation Shield não deveria estar nos regulamentares 1,5mts ou há receios de vandalismo?



Ora então para esclarecimento:

O RS foi colocado um pouco acima dessa distância por forma ao painel solar estar totalmente exposto à radiação solar. Tudo isto devido ao facto de existir uma árvore nas imediações que interferia um pouco.

Já agora fica a nota que a estação ainda se encontra em fase de testes, pelo que alguns dados podem não surgir temporariamente e/ou a estação ficar offline por alguns periodos. Brevemente estará tudo ok.


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2013 às 14:39)

Mais uma Davis em território nacional! E o que é mais importante a PARTILHAR os dados! 

Também já a tinha visto à uns dias no wundeground. Agora ficamos a saber que está bem muito bem montada!

Quanto à vedação, julgo que não será necessária visto parecer estar dentro de terreno privado.


----------



## tacapica (3 Dez 2013 às 17:16)

Boas
Excelente instalação. O equipamento da Campbell n podia ser nada aproveitado? Por norma é bastante superior a Davis...


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2013 às 17:33)

tacapica disse:


> Boas
> Excelente instalação. O equipamento da Campbell n podia ser nada aproveitado? Por norma é bastante superior a Davis...



Desconheço... Contudo é provável que as peças tenham sido aproveitadas para outros fins, o que é normal numa universidade com diversos laboratórios (com a última frase penso que tb respondi à questão do actioman  )


----------



## Zapiao (1 Mar 2014 às 22:50)

Ó colega Vitamos ja reparou nos 6 paineis solares rotativos da Agrária ? Que vista espetacular do IC2. Ao lado tambem se situa uma estaçao meteo.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mar 2014 às 23:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Ó colega Vitamos ja reparou nos 6 paineis solares rotativos da Agrária ? Que vista espetacular do IC2. Ao lado tambem se situa uma estaçao meteo.


Essa estação é a EMA - Coimbra(Bencanta) do IPMA.


----------



## CptRena (2 Mar 2014 às 02:09)

Ahhhhhhh, então para isso é que estavam lá aquelas sapatonas de betão quando lá fui em Dezembro. Eu desconfiei que fosse para algo relacionado com a produção eléctrica. Mas acho que na altura fiquei mais inclinado para eólicas do que para fotovoltaicos.

Estou é a estranhar como é que são visíveis do IC2. A estrada que passa por lá e que divide Bencanta em dois é a N341 ou A31. Do IC2 acho muito difícil conseguir ver.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2014 às 09:58)

CptRena disse:


> Estou é a estranhar como é que são visíveis do IC2. A estrada que passa por lá e que divide Bencanta em dois é a N341 ou A31. Do IC2 acho muito difícil conseguir ver.



Penso ser a N341. Pelo menos é a única estrada de onde se vê a EMA do IPMA.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Mar 2017 às 18:15)

Mais uma estação Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Wireless) instalada pela Universidade de Coimbra, desta vez no Pólo I, na Alta da cidade.












Já só fica a faltar uma estação no Pólo III, junto aos HUC.


----------

